# Erreur en fin d'installation de Panther sur iMac Flat Panel



## habibi (20 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

petit préambule :
j'ai lu quelques articles de cette rubrique et j'ai effectué une recherche à partir du titre avant de poster mon message. J'espère que ce message ne fera doublon..

Dans un premier temps, j'avais posté mon problème ici, mais il s'agissait d'un fil de discussion dédié à un G3..

Je reviens donc vers vous, avec mon problème non résolu :

Mon iMac G4 Flat Panel, dont je ne connais pas exactement la version (processeur, RAM ?? - car je l'ai récupéré chez mes parents), ne vient pas au bout de l'installation de Panther (10.3) faite à partir de disques génériques (noirs).

A la fin de l'installation, un message m'indique que "des erreurs se sont produites", le seul choix restant est de redémarrer..

Suite à la lecture de cette rubrique, j'ai subodoré une fragilité du disque dur et du lecteur CD/DVD sur ce genre de machine..
J'ai donc retenté l'installation de Panther depuis un lecteur externe USB LaCie.
Au démarrage, l'iMac a fini par trouver le disque d'installation. En finissant le démarrage depuis le disque d'installation (chose qui fonctionnait depuis le lecteur interne et conduisait normalement à l'installation), l'écran a affiché un panneau d'interdiction

Comme je l'avais indiqué lors de mes premières questions, je remets ici un message d'erreur qui s'est affiché lors d'une tentative d'installation de Debian (une version de Linux), au cas où ça vous donnerait une information supplémentaire :
no filesystem could mount root, tried: kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(1,0)

Mon projet avec cet iMac est d'en faire un deuxième écran, principalement. Dans l'idéal, j'aurais aimé pouvoir en faire un serveur,  mais je commence à croire que c'est au-delà du raisonnable


Merci infiniment pour votre aide !!


----------



## lappartien (21 Mars 2013)

Voir déjà quel système tu as sur ton disque dur. Effacer ce dernier si système ancien ou si tu veux garder ancien système avec des applications incluses et qui marchent soit tu partitionnes le dd que tu as sur cet ordi ou acheter un autre dd avec  liaison fire wire 
De toute façon faut installer panther à partir de ton lecteur DVD cd
 En liaison USB ça installera pas impossible.
Car. Ça ne montera pas d'où ta phrase en anglais
Si tu effaces ton disque dur  bien regarder les choix proposes et revenir évents sur Mac g pour infos dans la rubrique recherche pour poser ta question


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mars 2013)

Ah tiens ?
il me semble avoir déjà eu vent de cette histoire d'install sur ce imac  ""G3""  devenu depuis , -un miracle- un G4

je RE -demande
Alors c'est lequel comme ordi?
le numero de serie et/ou modele  c'est ecrit dessus ( par exemple dans le rack à CD)

par ailleurs comme on ne sait pas si lecteur et/ou DD sont OK il faut passer par les bidouilles

*faire examiner le DD via un utilitaire disque externe

les 2 classiques modes d'install  " lecteur PPC mort"

*installer via un autre  mac en utilisant le  mode Target FIREWIRE
 ( tournesol en passif)

** installer l'OS sur une partition d'un DD externe puis le cloner en firewire  sur DD tournesol

edit
je précise pour les fanboys tournesol qui passeront
que le cd Apple Hardware Test est introuvable , il est égaré ou quelque part chez les parents
et
 que apparement cet imac marchait chez les parents  avant que habibi  se lance


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Mars 2013)

Première chose à vérifier : l'état du disque : en démarrant du CD d'installation, tu lances "Utilitaire de disque" (pour Panther, je ne me souviens plus si c'est dans le menu fichiers ou s'il y avait déjà un menu "Utilitaires, mais tu dois le trouver (dans les menus déroulants) il est sur le CD).

Une fois Utilitaire de disque lancé, tu sélectionne le disque dur (première des deux icônes, la seconde, si elle est présente, c'est la partition montée dessus), et tu regarde en bas de la fenêtre ce qu'il est dit à propos de l'état SMART.

S'il dit que c'est Ok, on va présumer que le disque est en bon état (présumer, hein, c'est une indication, mais ça n'est pas infaillible). toujours depuis l'utilitaire de disque et toujours avec le disque sélectionné, tu vas dans l'onglet "Partitionner"*, dans le menu local, tu remplace "actuel" par 1 Partition (ou 2 si le disque est assez gros et que tu veux y installer Debian en plus de Mac OS). Format Mac OS étendu, journalisé si l'option est proposée (c'est vieux Panther, je ne me souviens plus bien de tous les détails :rateau, mais surtout pas "sensible à la casse", et tu essaies de réinstaller Panther. Si ça ne marche pas, tu reviens nous dire ce qui se passe.


(*) Partitionner, et pas formater, parce que si c'est la table des partitions qui est malade, formater n'y changera rien. Le partitionnement formate aussi.


----------



## habibi (22 Mars 2013)

lappartien a dit:


> Voir déjà quel système tu as sur ton disque dur. Effacer ce dernier si système ancien ou si tu veux garder ancien système avec des applications incluses et qui marchent soit tu partitionnes le dd que tu as sur cet ordi ou acheter un autre dd avec  liaison fire wire
> De toute façon faut installer panther à partir de ton lecteur DVD cd
> En liaison USB ça installera pas impossible.
> Car. Ça ne montera pas d'où ta phrase en anglais
> Si tu effaces ton disque dur  bien regarder les choix proposes et revenir évents sur Mac g pour infos dans la rubrique recherche pour poser ta question



Bonjour,

Il n'y a plus rien sur le disque.. Comme il montrait déjà des signes de faiblesses chez mes parents, dès que j'ai récupéré la machine, j'ai tenté une première installation avec l'option "effacer et installer".. Comme l'installation s'est terminée par une erreur, je repasse à chaque fois par l'OF pour ouvrir, rebooter depuis un cd d'installé.. installe qui plante..
Donc soit je redémarre depuis l'install, soit je repasse par l'OF pour changer de CD..
Bref, je m'amuse bien !

Donc, si j'ai bien compris, un disque dur en liaison Firewire serait une solution ?
Est-ce qu'on pourrait envisager d'installer (depuis le lecteur interne) Panther sur ce disque dur externe en FireWire ? (Au quel cas, je le laisse branché, et la machine tourne ainsi..)

Merci de votre réponse

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h54 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> je précise pour les fanboys tournesol qui passeront
> que le cd Apple Hardware Test est introuvable , il est égaré ou quelque part chez les parents
> et
> que apparement cet imac marchait chez les parents  avant que habibi  se lance



J'ai envie que l'install fonctionne subitement comme par magie, juste pour te faire mentir &#65533;&#65533;
je passe pour quoi moi ??

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h03 ----------




pascalformac a dit:


> Ah tiens ?
> il me semble avoir déjà eu vent de cette histoire d'install sur ce imac  ""G3""  devenu depuis , -un miracle- un G4
> 
> je RE -demande
> ...




Plus sérieusement..

Merci pour ton aide, et pour ton soutien !

L'ordi est un G4
(.. pourquoi dans l'installer de Panther, dans le menu Pomme, "about this mac" est grisé ?? > ce serait tellement plus simple !)

Les informations dont je dispose :

Numéro de série : QP420023PVJ
version de l'installer : 1.4 (v235) © 1997-2003 (donc, une version qui date de 2003 je présume&#8230
l'Utilitaire de disque : le Disque (qui contient Macintosh HD) est un ST340810A.. et.. je ne sais pas si ça fait avancer le débat, son état SMART est "non géré", mais après vérification, il va bien (il vous remercie d'avoir demandé)



> faire examiner le DD via un utilitaire disque externe



Comment je fais pour lancer une application depuis un disque externe alors même qu'aucun OS, donc aucune interface visuelle, n'est présent ?
J'ai TechTool Deluxe sur mon portable.. ça peut aider ?



> lecteur PPC mort



Si le lecteur PPC était mort, le cd pourrait être tout de même reconnu et l'installation débuterait ??



> installer via un autre  mac en utilisant le  mode Target FIREWIRE
> ( tournesol en passif)



Je ne peux pas ouvrir depuis mon portable l'installer de Panther (application non prise en charge).. C'est pourquoi je n'avais pas considéré le mode cible comme une option..
Quelle serait la procédure ?
(je ne te ferais pas l'affront de te demander comment utiliser le mode cible.. mais comment lancer l'installer depuis un mac qui ne le prend pas/plus en charge..)



> installer l'OS sur une partition d'un DD externe



J'ai bien essayé.. mais c'est le même problème !
Je me suis dit qu'en installant Panther sur une disque externe, je n'aurais qu'à utiliser la fonction de restauration depuis Utilitaire de disque..
Mais comment j'installe Panther sur un disque dur externe, alors que je ne peux pas lancer l'install depuis mon portable ??

(au fait, mon portable, c'est un Macbook Pro début 2011 i7)

Merci de continuer de m'aider !!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h18 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Première chose à vérifier : l'état du disque
> 
> tu regarde en bas de la fenêtre ce qu'il est dit à propos de l'état SMART.
> 
> S'il dit que c'est Ok, on va présumer que le disque est en bon état



Bonjour,

Dans la version anglaise de l'installer (avant que je passe en français) l'état SMART n'est pas mentionné.. (ou serait-ce justement parce que je n'avais pas encore validé la langue, suite à quoi le lecteur se remet en marche..)

Quoi qu'il en soit, en français, l'état SMART est "non géré"..

Mais après quelques rapides recherches, je ne saisi pas bien l'enjeu de cet état SMART..
En revanche, la fiabilité discutable d'Utilitaire de Disque semble se confirmer..



> tu vas dans l'onglet "Partitionner"*, dans le menu local, tu remplace "actuel" par 1 Partition (ou 2 si le disque est assez gros et que tu veux y installer Debian en plus de Mac OS). Format Mac OS étendu, journalisé



Fait ! .. mais toujours le même résultat..


J'en viens donc aux questions :

Quel est l'impact de l'état SMART, et surtout, puis-je y faire quelque chose ?

Quel utilitaire de disque serait assez fiable ?
et quelle est la méthode pour lancer cette application depuis un ordinateur qui n'a pas d'OS..?

Comment installer Panther sur un disque dur externe ?
(pour pouvoir ensuite booter l'iMac depuis de disque ou utiliser la fonction restaurer)


Merci pour votre temps et votre aide précieuse !


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2013)

Precision
l'esprit des manips que j'ai suggerées c'est de considerer ce mac QUE comme un DD EXTERNE ( au yeux d'autres mac) , sur lequel un autre mac installerait un OS

c'est à dire ne pas utiliser le lecteur G4

Par ailleurs il est aussi possible que
- ce DD dans le G4 soit défaillant
(vraiment pas malin de ne pas etre venu parler de tout ca au moment où tu récuperais le mac en l'état, avec os dessus etc , ca aurait permis  d'avoir les nfos sur le mac  modele , os installés etc)

-Que les cd d'install soient pas terribles

en passant sur ces macs le PMU reset (dont firmware)  est mecanique
(petit bouton à droite de la carte mère)

-
edit
identification du mac
http://www.everymac.com/ultimate-mac-lookup/?search_keywords=M6498


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2013)

habibi a dit:


> (.. pourquoi dans l'installer de Panther, dans le menu Pomme, "about this mac" est grisé ?? > ce serait tellement plus simple !)



Parce que pour que tout tienne sur le CD, ils ont du enlever de son système tout ce qui n'était pas absolument indispensable, dont l'appli qui donne les infos correspondantes.



habibi a dit:


> Les informations dont je dispose :
> 
> Numéro de série : QP420023PVJ



Bon, pas de chance, ce numéro de série ne mène à rien, il donne un lieu de fabrication inconnu, et une fabrication en Mai 2004 (ce qui correspondrait aux derniers iMac G4 construits).



habibi a dit:


> Comment je fais pour lancer une application depuis un disque externe alors même qu'aucun OS, donc aucune interface visuelle, n'est présent ?
> J'ai TechTool Deluxe sur mon portable.. ça peut aider ?



Le problème c'est que tu ne peux pas utiliser ton portable pour autre-chose que formater le disque (et encore, faut-il bien prendre la précaution de passer par l'onglet "partitionner", afin de pouvoir choisir le schéma de table de partition "Carte de partition Apple", faute de quoi, le MBP choisira le schéma "tableau de partition GUID", or ce schéma est celui des Mac Intel, un Mac PPC peut utiliser un disque avec ce schéma, mais pas démarrer dessus) et, le cas échéant le vérifier (voir cause plus bas).



habibi a dit:


> Si le lecteur PPC était mort, le cd pourrait être tout de même reconnu et l'installation débuterait ??



Je ne comprends pas bien ce que tu veux dire, là, qu'est-ce que tu appelles "le lecteur PPC" ?



habibi a dit:


> Je ne peux pas ouvrir depuis mon portable l'installer de Panther (application non prise en charge).. C'est pourquoi je n'avais pas considéré le mode cible comme une option..
> Quelle serait la procédure ?
> (je ne te ferais pas l'affront de te demander comment utiliser le mode cible.. mais comment lancer l'installer depuis un mac qui ne le prend pas/plus en charge..)



Tu as raison, on ne peux pas, et ça n'est pas qu'une raison de version de système : ton portable est un Mac Intel, l'iMac est un Mac PPC, même si ton portable acceptait d'installer un système sur le disque du G4 (Tiger ou Leopard, par exemple), le G4 ne fonctionnerait pas, car depuis un Mac Intel, tu ne peux installer qu'un système "Intel", inutilisable par un Mac PPC.



habibi a dit:


> J'ai bien essayé.. mais c'est le même problème !
> Je me suis dit qu'en installant Panther sur une disque externe, je n'aurais qu'à utiliser la fonction de restauration depuis Utilitaire de disque..
> Mais comment j'installe Panther sur un disque dur externe, alors que je ne peux pas lancer l'install depuis mon portable ??



Là un truc m'échappe : Le lecteur de CD/DVD de l'iMac semble fonctionner, puisque tu avais réussi à commencer l'installation ? Tu es certain que le problème ne vient pas plutôt soit du disque dur, soit du CD lui même ?



habibi a dit:


> Dans la version anglaise de l'installer (avant que je passe en français) l'état SMART n'est pas mentionné.. (ou serait-ce justement parce que je n'avais pas encore validé la langue, suite à quoi le lecteur se remet en marche..)
> 
> Quoi qu'il en soit, en français, l'état SMART est "non géré"..
> 
> ...



L'état SMART est un dispositif qui permet, sur un disque interne, de détecter certaines faiblesses matérielles sur un disque, avant que celles ci ne le rendent inutilisable, ce qui permet de le sauvegarder et le remplacer avant la panne définitive. Utilitaire de disque ne donne qu'une version "allégée" de son contrôle, la réponse peut être "Ok", ou je ne sais plus trop quoi, mais signifiant "pas bon" et en rouge. "Non géré" n'est pas une réponse admissible, j'en déduis donc que tu as lancé "Utilitaire de disque" depuis ton portable, avec le G4 en mode "target". Dans ce cas, le G4 est considéré comme un disque externe, et pour ceux là effectivement, l'état SMART n'est pas géré. Pour le contrôler, il faut lancer l'utilitaire de disque depuis le CD d'installation (qui lui, peut-être dans un lecteur externe, si vraiment le lecteur interne est mort).



habibi a dit:


> Quel utilitaire de disque serait assez fiable ?
> et quelle est la méthode pour lancer cette application depuis un ordinateur qui n'a pas d'OS..?



L'utilitaire de disque, mais celui qui est sur le CD d'installation.



habibi a dit:


> Comment installer Panther sur un disque dur externe ?
> (pour pouvoir ensuite booter l'iMac depuis de disque ou utiliser la fonction restaurer)



Comme pour un disque interne, une fois le processus d'installation démarré, il va te demander sur quel disque tu veux l'installer, et tu peux aussi bien choisir un externe qu'un interne, du moins sur ton MBP, pour l'iMac, il y a une condition supplémentaire : le disque externe doit être Firewire, les Mac PPC (G3, G4 et G5) ne peuvent pas démarrer sur un disque USB.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2013)

quelques un sont arrivés à faire booter des DD usb sur G4 , maisc'est de la bidouillerie de haut vol et  ce n'est pas conseillé ni fiable

dans l'ideal il faudrait  pour  tes manips firewire - install que tu trouves autre mac PPC


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> quelques un sont arrivés à faire booter des DD usb sur G4 , maisc'est de la bidouillerie de haut vol et  ce n'est pas conseillé ni fiable
> 
> dans l'ideal il faudrait  pour  tes manips firewire - install que tu trouves autre mac PPC



C'est surtout une bidouille destinée à un dépannage ponctuel, pas à une utilisation permanente ! Si je ne l'ai pas publiée sur ce forum, mais dans un forum fréquenté plutôt par des utilisateurs assez avertis, c'est pour cette raison. Dans le cas qui nous occupe, je ne vois pas en quoi elle pourrait être utile.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mars 2013)

toutafé
( ma précision était pour insister sur le besoin de firewire et d'un autre PPC , et je n'avais même pas pensé à ton tuto , que j'avais vu en son temps)


----------



## habibi (22 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, merci pour vos réponses !!

Je réponds rapidement avant d'aller chercher le cable Firewire 400 800..

Je n'ai pour l'instant effectué aucune manip en mode Target.

L'état SMART est celui du disque interne du G4 décrit depuis Utilitaire de Disque (lancé depuis le disque d'installation) et l'état est bien "non géré", en rouge.

Donc la piste du disque dur semble se confirmer, vu que, effectivement, l'installation se lance depuis le lecteur interne du G4.

Je vais donc tenter une installation sur disque dur externe.
Je n'avais qu'un cable USB, je comprends mieux maintenant pourquoi ça ne passait pas..

Et quand je parlais du "lecteur PPC", je parlais du lecteur CD DVD de l'iMac G4..

Merci !

je reviens une fois que j'aurais essayé les options pour un compte-rendu !


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2013)

habibi a dit:


> Je réponds rapidement avant d'aller chercher le cable Firewire 400 800..



J'espère que c'est parce que ton disque Firewire est en 800, parce que l'iMac, lui, c'est du 400 !


----------



## habibi (22 Mars 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'espère que c'est parce que ton disque Firewire est en 800, parce que l'iMac, lui, c'est du 400 !



Tout à fait !

Je viens de mettre à jour techtool pro 6 sur mon macbook pro pour pouvoir tester l'iMac G4 en mode Target.

Donc un cable Firewire en 800 du coté macbook pro, et 400 du coté iMac (très pratique !!)
et par la suite, en fonction du résultat du test, il servira pour booter depuis le disque externe (lui aussi est en firewire 800) si j'arrive à installer Panther (depuis le lecteur interne de l'iMac G4)..

je vous en dit plus une fois les manip terminées !

Merci !


----------



## habibi (23 Mars 2013)

Reprise de l'installation..

après être allé récupéré le câble, j'ai donc mis le G4 en mode cible pour tenter de l'analyser au travers de Techtool, mais je n'ai pas pu faire le test de l'état SMART.

Installer Panther depuis mon portable n'étant pas possible, j'ai donc effectué une première installation sur disque externe, après avoir créé une partition unique (Mac OS étendu journalisé) depuis Utilitaire de Disque (disponible sur le disque d'installation de Panther).
Cette installation s'est arrêtée au moment de l'installation du "Système de base partie 2".

La vérification du disque d'installation ayant était faite automatiquement au préalable.

Le disque externe ayant une capacité de 500Go, j'ai repartitionné le disque avec une partition inférieure à 7Go. Même format de partition.. même résultat de l'installation..

Symptômes :
Aux alentours des 50% de l'installation du "Système de base partie 2", le disque dur externe s'arrête (les indicateurs LED se figent), puis c'est le lecteur CD qui semble s'arrêter et après quelques secondes, le message d'erreur survient.

Je vais essayer d'installer un 10.4 sur le disque externe depuis mon portable, puis booter avec sur le G4..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h03 ----------

Suite à un éclair de lucidité, je me suis rappelé que mon lecteur de CD DVD externe LaCie pouvait se connecter en firewire 400..

Donc ma configuration actuelle est la suivante :

Un disque dur externe firewire 800 (branché en 400), un lecteur cd/DVD externe en FW 400, le tout occupant les deux ports FW du G4.

Donc le lecteur et le disque dur internes sont évités.

J'y ai cru un instant, quand j'ai vu la barre d'installation dépasser le cap des 50%, jusqu'à 96 ou 98% je ne sais plus.. puis.. le même message d'erreur.

Le disque dur et le lecteur n'étant plus ceux du G4, d'où vient l'erreur ?

Autre indice, quand je relance l'installation, au moment de choisir le disque de destination, seul le disque dur interne est affiché. Je dois alors débrancher puis rebrancher le cable FW du disque dur externe, afin que celui-ci soit disponible.

Je vais repasser le disque dur externe par Techtool et refaire une partition depuis mon portable (avec une carte Apple compatible G4, j'ai pas oublié )


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2013)

Ah des tests croisés avancés

moi ce que je ferai
c'est lecteur externe et  linux SI   bien compatible G4 
( je vais pas relire tout le fil pour voir si c'est fait ou si ton linux est pour ppcG4)

parce que si ca se trouve le cd  panther et lecteur G4 sont crapoteux


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2013)

habibi a dit:


> Cette installation s'est arrêtée au moment de l'installation du "Système de base partie 2".



Je ne me souviens pas bien des messages d'installation de Panther, mais vu ce que tu dis là, je ne vois que deux hypothèses :

1) Ton disque d'installation a un problème

2) Tu n'as que le premier des trois CD d'installation.

Je penche plus pour la première hypothèse, car normalement Mac OS éjecte le CD en cours et demande l'insertion du second dans la seconde hypothèse.

De toute façon sur cette machine (un iMac USB2 à priori, donc un G4 à 1 Ghz si c'est un 15 pouces, ou à 1,25 Ghz si c'est un 17 ou 20 pouces), Tiger (10.4) ira bien mieux, moi je le mettrais même sous Leopard (10.5). Ma fille a un 15 pouces (1 Ghz) sous 10.5.8, le maximum possible pour un PPC, ça tourne très bien, et aujourd'hui, c'est bien plus utilisable que le 10.3


----------



## lappartien (23 Mars 2013)

humour hein....

je te laisse dans les bras du modérator qui est the top par rapport à ce que je sais...
on peut effectivement penser que le cd d'install soit naze, mais il irait pas aussi loin à mon avis, idem pour le lecteur....
surtout si tu as fait les mises à jour firmware. Je me pose la question qui tue...
Est-ce vraiment un G4?.....
t'aurais pas sa photo?


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2013)

lappartien a dit:


> je te laisse dans les bras du modérator qui est the top par rapport à ce que je sais...



:rose:



lappartien a dit:


> on peut effectivement penser que le cd d'install soit naze, mais il irait pas aussi loin à mon avis,



Be s'il y a un pet ou une rayure dans le plastique au mauvais endroit, pourquoi pas ? La vérification du disque c'est des contrôles de checksum, pas de surface !



lappartien a dit:


> surtout si tu as fait les mises à jour firmware. Je me pose la question qui tue...
> Est-ce vraiment un G4?.....
> t'aurais pas sa photo?



Ben fabriqué en mai 2004, je ne vois pas ce que ça peut-être d'autre, sinon un G5, et il n'y a pas de mise à jour de firmware pour les iMac G4/G5, juste pour les G3 !

*habibi*, ton iMac, c'est bien celui qui a un écran plat monté sur un bras articulé, avec une base en forme de demi sphère ?


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mars 2013)

lappartien a dit:


> surtout si tu as fait les mises à jour firmware. Je me pose la question qui tue...
> Est-ce vraiment un G4?.....
> t'aurais pas sa photo?


je crois qu'en fait c'est un hackintosh sur une base Atari ou commodore 
 voire un percolateur pour expresso

et c'est peut etre en fait rien de tout ca , mais un micro ondes
pour habibi , sur  certaines machines.pour faire le reset firmware .  certains s'en souviennent  , i faut inserer une  tranche de jambon dans le rack


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> et c'est peut etre en fait rien de tout ca , mais un micro ondes



Je ne pense pas, on peut toujours insérer un CD dans un micro-ondes, mais pas l'en ressortir sous une autre forme qu'une petite flaque de plastique fondu, or habibi a déjà procédé à plusieurs essais, ce qui donne à penser qu'il récupère bien son CD intact à chaque fois 



Bon, quand même, on reprend notre sérieux, maintenant, merci


----------



## lappartien (23 Mars 2013)

une intervention qui ne sert à rien dont sont coutumiers certaines personnes et qui sont blessantes. ça va pas avancer le schmilblick à habibi. Franchement ya pire que qqn qui essaie de s'en sortir....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h53 ----------

t'as tort pascal. Il est coutumier de ce genre de choses ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2013)

lappartien a dit:


> t'as tort pascal. Il est coutumier de ce genre de choses ....



Je le connais bien, il est un peu comme moi, l'ironie est un sport, mais je sais qu'il ne cherche pas à être blessant, même si ça peut être considéré comme tel par ceux qui ne le connaissent pas. D'ailleurs, pour ta gouverne, c'est lui qui m'a demandé d'intervenir dans ce fil pour aider.


----------



## lappartien (24 Mars 2013)

Désolé, mais j'ai décidé de ne plus jouer dans les cours de récréation à mon âge. Il  y a toujours des sals gamins qui y traînent....on y rencontre parfois même des attardés ...
C'est dire.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mars 2013)

A propos d'intervention qui ne sert à rien et  et ne ferait pas avancer le schmilblick à habibi

@Pascal77
la pique fut publique , je réponds en public une seule et unique fois là dessus
(d'ailleurs c'était si flou que  je  pensais  que ces amabilités étaient pour... toi)


@lappartien
le schmiblick d'habibi , je l'ai pris en charge dès le premier fil pour le résoudre  ( l'autre fil où on n'a pas vu la moindre intervention de ta part) et sur ma suggestion aide poursuivie  dans un nouveau fil au bon endroit  une fois qu'on réalisa que c'etait pas un imacG3 mais un G4 tournesol

Par ailleurs la personne  concernée , habibi, n'a a aucun moment exprimé le sentiment d'etre blessée, ni en public  ni en privé via nos échanges  mp ou emails
Et on bosse dur , lentement mais sûrement,  à résoudre son problème
Fin de la réponse sur cet incident


----------



## habibi (25 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> Ah des tests croisés avancés
> 
> moi ce que je ferai
> c'est lecteur externe et  linux SI   bien compatible G4
> ...



Tu sais qu'un instant j'ai douté

Désolé pour mon silence, les deux derniers jours ont été chargés

je renouvelle mes sincères remerciements, à vous tous, et quelque soit le niveau (il sera toujours plus élevé que le mien)
On avancera plus vite ensemble que séparément !


Le jambon n'a rien donné..
Pour les ondes, je sais pas, mais j'espère que s'il est juste là pour la déco, au moins il ne fait pas de mal..

Je ne sais pas.. je n'arrive pas à me dire que les CD ne sont pas bons.. J'ai du mal à comprendre comment c'est possible:
le processus d'installation inclus une vérification au lancement de l'installation, ce serait pas fiable ??
Et.. à vrai dire, c'est un peu les seuls CD officiels que j'ai 
(à part mon Macbook Pro.. ha non c'est sur le "clouuuuud")

C'est quoi déjà le raccourci clavier sur le Mac où quand tu allumes ça marche ?


Mon iMac est bien le Flat Panel, donc "tournesol", 15pouces.
Mon erreur initiale a été de me greffer à une discussion sur un G3 parce que je ne savais pas que ces mac étaient des G4.. Pour moi (c'est là que tu comprends le niveau informatique du gars) G3, ça fait vieux, mon iMac est vieux, G3, G4.. ça change pas grand chose.. l'autre membre parlait aussi de Panther (si ma mémoire est bonne..)

Bon.. Mea Culpa !

J'ai compris que c'était un G4, que ça n'avait rien à voir, que les G3 sont en fait encore plus vieux que ce qui, pour moi, est "vieux".. J'ai aussi appris qu'on ne se lance pas à l'aveugle dans une install ou autre sans avoir toutes les données sur la machine..

Voila.. j'ai fait pas mal d'erreur de débutant, ce que je suis en même temps !
Mais j'apprends, et c'est aussi grâce à vous, ce Mac on va le réanimer !!

Pour revenir au sujet, moi aussi je dit "graisse".. :rateau:

J'ai bien les 3 cd d'installation, et au début je pensais à une lacune au niveau de la mémoire au moment de changer de CD. J'imaginais aussi un lecteur CD trop "faible"..
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi ça ne marche pas..

Il faisait des kernel panic souvent apparemment (il semblerait) donc disque dur ?
J'ai essayé d'installer sur un disque dur externe > même résultat

Le lecteur trop faible ?
J'ai pris un lecteur externe > même résultat

Qu'est-ce qui m'échappe ?? Je pense qu'il va falloir ouvrir

Merci pascalformac pour la doc au passage
j'ai vu qu'il fallait des clé torx, ça tombe bien j'en ai acheté il n'y a pas longtemps..

Quoi qu'il en soit, je veux bien l'ouvrir, mais pour vérifier quoi ?
C'est quoi la prochaine étape ??

Là, j'ai vraiment besoin de vous !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2013)

habibi a dit:


> Le jambon n'a rien donné..



Tu as bien pris du jambon cru et non fumé ? Parce que sinon, ça ne fonctionne effectivement pas ! 

Et si oui, non plus !



habibi a dit:


> Je ne sais pas.. je n'arrive pas à me dire que les CD ne sont pas bons.. J'ai du mal à comprendre comment c'est possible:
> le processus d'installation inclus une vérification au lancement de l'installation, ce serait pas fiable ??



La vérification des CD consiste à vérifier que le checksum de chaque fichier est bon par rapport à une liste, donc, elle ne lit que ça, une vérification intégrale du contenu est impossible, faute d'éléments de comparaison, donc, si seul un fragment de fichier (quelques secteurs du disque, vers le milieu du fichier) est illisible, la vérification du disque n'a aucun moyen de le détecter. Une rayure, un petit pet sur le plastique du disque, voire même une empreinte digitale ou une tache quelconque peuvent causer ça, entre autres.



habibi a dit:


> Mon iMac est bien le Flat Panel, donc "tournesol", 15pouces.Quoi qu'il en soit, je veux bien l'ouvrir, mais pour vérifier quoi ?



Non, ouvrir ton Mac, dans un premier temps n'est pas la chose à faire, et sur ce modèle, le problème, ce n'est pas d'ouvrir, mais de refermer : faut de la patience, du doigté (bien que ceux de dernière génération soient un peu plus faciles que les précédents de ce point de vue) et &#8230; De la pâte thermique. Je n'ai jamais vu de kernel Panic causé par un problème de disque. C'est soit le système, soit autre-chose. La première chose à vérifier, c'est la mémoire. Il y a deux barrettes dedans, dont une (une SoDimm) accessible sans ouvrir (il suffit d'ôter le couvercle rond du fond, celui qui tient avec 4 vis Philips imperdables). Essaie donc déjà de recommencer ton installation en ôtant celle là, des fois que ce serait elle, le problème. Si d'aventure ça marche, alors remets la et vois si les kernels panic recommencent ou non (des fois, c'est juste un problème du à un mauvais contact causé par un peu d'oxydation).

Bon, la seconde barrette (une Dimm, elle), faut ouvrir pour y accéder, donc, on traite en second lieu.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2013)

> La première chose à vérifier, c'est la mémoire. Il y a deux barrettes  dedans, dont une (une SoDimm) accessible sans ouvrir (il suffit d'ôter  le couvercle rond du fond, celui qui tient avec 4 vis Philips  imperdables). Essaie donc déjà de recommencer ton installation en ôtant  celle là, des fois que ce serait elle, le problème


+1
tu suis le manuel , c'est bien expliqué
pense à proteger l'écran, par exemple en le posant sur des serviettes éponges

gaffe avec les vis , ne force pas
( un SAV a forcé lors derniere visite et  des mois après j'ai galeré pour ouvrir , vis tordue, y a un fil entier en archives rien que là dessus...)


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> gaffe avec les vis , ne force pas
> ( un SAV a forcé lors derniere visite et  des mois après j'ai galeré pour ouvrir , vis tordue, y a un fil entier en archives rien que là dessus...)



Effectivement, utilise bien un tournevis Philips (0 ou 1) et pas un cruciforme "de base", souvent c'est comme ça qu'on flingue les têtes de vis Philips !


----------



## habibi (25 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

j'ai retiré le capot métallique, j'ai deux emplacements, celui qui semble être dédié à la carte Airport et un logement similaire à celui d'une barrette de RAM, tous les deux vides.

J'ai remarqué qu'une des quatre vis torx était abimée et pas bien serrée. Pourtant, s'il a été ouvert (toujours selon les informations dont je dispose) c'est par un professionnel.

Edit:
Je vois sur MacTracker que la mémoire est au maximum d'1Go.
Mais il y a deux emplacements.

Est-ce que 1Go c'est le maximum cumulé sur les deux emplacements ?
Ou si j'achète une barrette SO-DIMM (celle que je peux changer sans tout démonter) d'1Go c'est bon ?

J'ai trouvé sur ce site BricoMac un accès par version d'ordinateur qui regroupe tous les composants compatibles (cf. lien) pratique pour les utilisateurs comme moi qui ne manipulent pas tous les jours ce genre de matériel !

Je prendrais bien une barrette d'1Go.. Mais si je me fie à la photo, l'emplacement du cran (au milieu) n'à rien à voir avec celui de mon Mac (sur la droite). Cette barrette de 512Mo me semble déjà plus indiquée à en croire l'image.

Mais c'est 512Mo.. Alors que sur mon Macbook Pro je suis en train de me demander si je devrais pas passer des 8Go à 16&#8230;
De plus, je sens qu'une fois la facture de toutes les réparations faites, ajoutée à la valeur du Mac, j'aurais la valeur d'un deuxième écran 26" HD&#8230; (ce qui était l'usage prévu initialement)
Mais je ne sais pas pourquoi je pense que je vais quand même réparer ce Mac.. c'est ça le symptôme d'un fan d'Apple ?

Bon.. c'est ok pour une carte de 512Mo et de la pâte thermique..
Mais pour la mémoire "factory-installed" où peut-on s'en procurer ? (de la pure j'entends, pas de la came&#8230; :rateau: )

Oui, parce que si on suit la piste de la mémoire mais que je n'ai que celle là (factory-installed) d'installée sur l'ordi, ça ne fera pas de mal d'en rajouter (celle de 512Mo), mais ça ne règlera pas le problème de celle qui est déjà présente et défaillante..


Merci pour vos conseils


----------



## Invité (25 Mars 2013)

Hm, ça veut dire que si problème Ram il y a, c'est celle qui n'est pas directement accessible et qui nécessite aussi d'avoir de la pâte thermique.
Tu as pris un lecteur externe, c'est un lecteur Usb ou FireWire ? si c'est un Usb l'échec est normal&#8230;
Ton MacBook a-t'il un port FireWire ? Si oui, il est possible avec le câble FireWire ad-hoc (400/400 ou 400/800 suivant le cas) de booter sur le graveur du MB.


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2013)

Ahhh on avance sur un detail
le modele
Si on croise les infos eparpillées ca pourrait etre
imac15 pouces  premiere generation ou 2 é, pas plus recent ( car ensuite  ram plus forte possible)
SI habibi a bien detecté le modele


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2013)

Bon déjà, la Ram, c'est bien de la PC2700 (de la DDR 333), et tu peux bien installer deux barrettes de 1 Go (donc 2 Go en tout. Le maxi indiqué par Apple est fonction de la plus grosse capacité de barrettes disponibles au moment de la sortie du Mac, et n'est jamais mis à jour). Tu peux aussi mettre de la PC 3200 (DDR 400), elle tournera à 166 Mhz au lieu de 200, mais ça fonctionnera aussi bien.



habibi a dit:


> Bon.. c'est ok pour une carte de 512Mo et de la pâte thermique..
> Mais pour la mémoire "factory-installed" où peut-on s'en procurer ? (de la pure j'entends, pas de la came&#8230; :rateau: )
> 
> Attention, j'ai bien précisé que le problème de Ram était l'hypothèse qui me paraissait la plus probable, mais ça n'est pas une certitude !
> ...



La barrette "factory installed" est une Dimm et non une SoDimm, pour y accéder, il faut ouvrir, elle est à l'intérieur(plus ou moins au dessus de l'emplacement extérieur).

Donc, pour passer ce Mac à 2 Go, il te faut cette barrette ci plus cette barrette là ou les mêmes en PC 3200!


----------



## Invité (25 Mars 2013)

Si c'est un 15 original, c'est pas 2*512Mo ?
Quand j'ai upgradé le mien (avant le décès de son alim) c'est ce que tout le monde disait


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Si c'est un 15 original, c'est pas 2*512Mo ?
> Quand j'ai upgradé le mien (avant le décès de son alim) c'est ce que tout le monde disait



Si tu l'as upgradé avant l'apparition des barrettes de 1 Go, oui mais depuis cette apparition, c'est semble-t-il bien 2 Go, ainsi que le précise MacTracker.


----------



## habibi (25 Mars 2013)

Invité a dit:


> Hm, ça veut dire que si problème Ram il y a, c'est celle qui n'est pas directement accessible et qui nécessite aussi d'avoir de la pâte thermique.



exact, comme je le mentionnais dans mon dernier message



Invité a dit:


> Tu as pris un lecteur externe, c'est un lecteur Usb ou FireWire ? si c'est un Usb l'échec est normal&#8230;
> Ton MacBook a-t'il un port FireWire ? Si oui, il est possible avec le câble FireWire ad-hoc (400/400 ou 400/800 suivant le cas) de booter sur le graveur du MB.



la piste du lecteur externe a déjà été réglée. On a même essayé avec du jambon, ça ne change rien.. le lecteur est peut-être à changer, mais pour l'instant (comme le disque dur interne d'ailleurs&#8230 on contourne ce/ces problème/s en utilisant des éléments externes, en Firewire.
Et..le cas échéant, avec un câble FireWire 400/800.

merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h11 ----------




Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon déjà, la Ram, c'est bien de la PC2700 (de la DDR 333), et tu peux bien installer deux barrettes de 1 Go (donc 2 Go en tout. Le maxi indiqué par Apple est fonction de la plus grosse capacité de barrettes disponibles au moment de la sortie du Mac, et n'est jamais mis à jour). Tu peux aussi mettre de la PC 3200 (DDR 400), elle tournera à 166 Mhz au lieu de 200, mais ça fonctionnera aussi bien.



Merci pour la Dimm



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, pour passer ce Mac à 2 Go, il te faut cette barrette ci plus cette barrette là ou les mêmes en PC 3200!



Je tiens pas particulièrement à le mettre en 2Go.. > je préfère déjà m'assurer que ça marche!
Mais si on en est sûr, alors je fonce !

En revanche, la carte SO-DIMM ne ressemble pas du tout à la contre forme de l'emplacement à l'intérieur de mon iMac.
Elle est pourtant considérée comme compatible, en effet !

C'est probable que les slots aient changé avec les versions ?
Le mien serait alors vraiment "vieux"&#8230;
(haaaaa&#8230; j'avais raison, il est "vieux" !! :rateau: )

Je vais continuer de creuser.. je dois faire une pause pour ce soir..

Merci à tous


----------



## Invité (25 Mars 2013)

Oui, j'ai eu un coup de flemme pour re-lire le topic en entier.
Cd qui n'arrive pas à créer son truc, ni depuis le lecteur interne ni depuis un lecteur externe. Ceci ni sur le disque interne ni sur un disque externe.
toutes ces manipulations effectuées sur/avec des accessoires en FW.
Constat de base, ton Cd est mort


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2013)

habibi a dit:


> C'est probable que les slots aient changé avec les versions ?
> Le mien serait alors vraiment "vieux"&#8230;
> (haaaaa&#8230; j'avais raison, il est "vieux" !! :rateau: )



C'est pas probable, c'est certain : Première génération : PC133, seconde génération : PC2100, troisième génération : PC 2700. Si ton slot est différent de celui nécessaire pour accueillir les barrettes de mes liens, alors c'est que ton iMac est de première génération, et qu'il utilise de la SDRam et non de la DDR ! Cela dit, alors, le N° de série que tu nous a donné n'est pas le bon (il renvoyait une date en mai 2003, soit le mois de fabrication des derniers exemplaires de la troisième génération).

Par ailleurs, le max de Ram pour la première génération, c'était bien 1 Go, car tant en SoDimm qu'en Dimm, il n'existe pas de barrettes de plus de 512 Mo en PC 133.


----------



## Invité (25 Mars 2013)

Au fait, pendant que j'y pense et vu que tu as tout le matériel (dans la R16), pourquoi ne pas tenter encore d'utiliser le graveur du MB ?
Je rappelle la procédure :
allumer le MB et insérer le disque de Panther
éteindre le MB
rallumer le MB en mode taget (touche t au boot)
le brancher sur sur l'iMac 
démarrer l'iMac avec "alt"
booter sur le Cd et essayer l'instal sur le disque dur interne et sur l'externe si l'interne pète un plomb


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mars 2013)

je ne peux malheureusement pas ouvrir le rack de mon G4 ( sans alim) 
mais  numero de modele et #de fabrication c'est ecrit là

et peut etre aussi dans le capot niveau emplacement de RAM
(je vais pas le demonter pour verifier)

et bien entendu sur la facture d'achat  parentale
( tu sais celle qui est avec les cd et l'Apple hardware test)


----------



## Invité (25 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> et bien entendu sur la facture d'achat  parentale
> ( tu sais celle qui est avec les cd et l'Apple hardware test)



Tu ne remuerais pas un peu la plaie autour du couteau, toi ?


----------



## habibi (26 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> la facture d'achat  parentale
> ( tu sais celle qui est avec les cd et l'Apple hardware test)



Pour mettre fin aux susputions 

Je retourne chez mes parents ce w-end.

Je remonte TOUT !
(et même la facture, je t'enverrai un copie certifiée conforme, spécialement pour toi !)

Le soucis, c'est que mes parents (je ne dirai pas lequel des deux, je suis pas une balance) n'ont pas eu le réflexe de ranger les bons cd ensembles.. Donc je vais ramener tout ce que je trouve, en espérant que dans le lot, il y ait les bons !


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Mars 2013)

habibi a dit:


> Pour mettre fin aux susputions&#8230;
> 
> Je retourne chez mes parents ce w-end.
> 
> ...



Ce sont, si c'est bien un "première génération", 3 CD qui ressemblent à ça (sauf pour ce qui est écrit dessus, of course, là, ce sont les DVD d'un MBP). Si il est d'une génération plus récente, ce seront sans doute un ou deux DVD, mais ils ressembleront aussi à ça !







]​


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mars 2013)

le plus essentiel c'est l'apple hardware test
chaque AHT est specifique à un modele donc faut le cd de ce modele


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> le plus essentiel c'est l'apple hardware test



Oui *Quoi que  Vu que l'AHT "raterait un éléphant dans un couloir", comme dit un de mes confrères spécialisé dans la réparation des Mac, il y aurait des chances pour qu'une recherche Google sur l'ASD soit plus productive


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mars 2013)

> Vu que l'AHT "raterait un éléphant dans un couloir"


ouep c'est basique
heureusement grace au braconnage sauvage y a moins d'éléphants dans le monde
 ( servent à rien ces gros machins vicelards qui trompent énormement)
et de moins en moins d'éléphants en appartement
( réglement de copropriété tout ca)
--
back to  "le DD taquin"
diskwarrior et  testeur-reparateur de bon niveau , eventuellement

le truc qui me fait écarter un souci de cd d'install c'est que l'install linux échoue itou
mais peut ertre le linux serait à retenter autrement que la methode initiale


----------

